# fixture support



## codeworks (Sep 7, 2011)

i know that luminaires in a suspended ceiling  have to comply with 410.36 as far as support to the ceiling grid work, etc. , section 300.11 comes into play with supporting wiring above the suspended ceiling. i am accustomed to supporting fixtures independently (from opposite corners) with either jack chain or additional support wires so that the fixture is actually supported " independently of the ceiling framing members." i've been inspected under these requirements, installed as such, now as a new inspector, is there a code section, maybe IBC, that i'm missing. i don't find it in the nec. thanks


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 7, 2011)

It is in the CISCA and ASCE 7 manual for seismic zones. Check the ceiling manufactures installation instructions it may call for it depending on the type of grid used

http://www.cisca.org/i4a/pages/index.cfm?pageid=3281


----------



## mark handler (Sep 7, 2011)

ICC ACCEPTANCE CRITERIA FOR ATTACHMENT DEVICES FOR RECESSED LIGHTING FIXTURES (LUMINAIRES) IN SUSPENDED CEILING SYSTEMS

http://www.icc-es.org/criteria/pdf_files/ac184.pdf


----------



## codeworks (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks all!


----------

